# [Twitch Streaming] Watch a Weasel play games!



## Raever (Jan 22, 2022)

Hey guys, just wanted to plug a very small twitch streamer (my gf).  She's really knowledgeable about herbs and teas and she'd love to chat with some new folks while she chills and plays the game. If you don't mind her not being a furry feel free to jump in and chat for a little (or just fall asleep to it I don't care). Fair warning she's a weeb (*hence the name) but eh, I love her anyway. Just be prepared for a weird but enthusiastic greeting. 

EDIT: stream ended ~ Thanks to those who participated.

NOTE: Feel free to join Discord for consistent alerts, a chill chatroom, and some fun risk of rain stuff.









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				




Disboard Link: https://discordhome.com/server/the-tea-house#vote


----------



## Raever (Jan 28, 2022)

Back at it again for those who wanna chill and listen to a Weasel play a game.
I believe she's thinking of only doing it for an hour or two today. 

Edit: much thanks to those who popped in today!


----------



## Raever (Jan 31, 2022)

It's that time again, for anyone who'd like to jump in and say hey now would be the time ~
Who doesn't love a socially anxious nerd playin' a farm simulator?
I might be biased but who cares!?

Edit: Much thanks to those who popped in, it was a great time all around!


----------



## Raever (Feb 5, 2022)

It's that random time of day again!

Strange Horticulture is on the menu for this week. If there was ever a game for her to brag about plants this is it. 
Feel free to join in, say hi, ask questions, and enjoy the relaxing pitter-patter of rain and the sidekick kitty Hellborne ~

Edit: I changed the title due to it not being stardew valley for once. Also, she has a lil profile on FA now for those curious: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tulsitea

Edit2: And another Stream comes to a close.
As always, it's a delight. <3


----------



## Raever (Feb 6, 2022)

Two days in a row? A new record!
Edit: Another stream comes to a close.


----------



## Raever (Feb 8, 2022)

Back at it again with herbalism ~

Edit: Thank you for stopping by ~


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2022)

YOU SLACKIN ON YOUR OWN THREAD BUMPING BECAUSE SHE'S STWEAMING


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> YOU SLACKIN ON YOUR OWN THREAD BUMPING BECAUSE SHE'S STWEAMING



Eh, people can join the discord if they want consistent alerts, I just didn't wanna spam folks too much. 
But it is furry friendly, Tyra and another buddy is in there already. Just try not to post porn or anything. XD
Discord Link: https://discord.gg/QaNqJbVJ
Disboard Link: https://discordhome.com/server/the-tea-house#vote


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Raever (Feb 23, 2022)

Guess who's streaming soon? Streams are listed as 18+ due to occasional cursing and innuendo jokes, but nothing too bad other than that goes down.


----------

